# False allegations by rider!!!!



## Mz.SinCityDriver

I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


----------



## observer

Seems to be happening very often lately.


----------



## Mz.SinCityDriver

observer said:


> Seems to be happening very often lately.


It very disturbing to me ... for a company that makes 25% of every ride a driver gets you would think they would do something to fix this


----------



## observer

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> It very disturbing to me ... for a company that makes 25% of every ride a driver gets you would think they would do something to fix this


With all the bad publicity they are being extra cautious. I think pax are doing it just to get out of paying for fare, not realizing the driver gets deactivated.


----------



## Fireguy50

Dash camera protection for yourself!
Offer footage of the night in question.

Uber really should stay out of DUI accusations, and instruct the PAX to notify local Law Enforcement if they have a concern. Uber has no authority in such matters or investigative power.


----------



## observer

Fireguy50 said:


> Dash camera protection for yourself!
> Offer footage of the night in question.
> 
> Uber really should stay out of DUI accusations, and instruct the PAX to notify local Law Enforcement if they have a concern. Uber has no authority in such matters or investigative power.


Except they want to keep any complaints to themselves to avoid bad publicity.


----------



## Fireguy50

observer said:


> Except they want to keep any complaints to themselves to avoid bad publicity.


Reckless policy, they potentially allowed the driver to finish the rest of the night. While a simple welfare check could solve this issue quickly and Uber would be legally clean of any negligence. Currently they took a complaint, did zero investigation, and will allow a drunk to drive after the 7-14 day suspension.
Investigate it immediately, they have our vehicle license plate number and GPS location. Have County Sheriff track them down and get PBT & FST, then take appropriate action or let them drive.

Any lawyer would pounce if a drunk hits somebody and a previous PAX made a complaint. Goodbye $250+ million dollars, gone, and the public trust isn't getting better either.

There are good law enforcement, medical, automotive, etc consultants that "could" write better policies if Uber really wanted to take over the transportation industry. But they'd rather act like they're still a start up company with an app. 
Drivers that care on this forum could do a better job!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Fireguy50 said:


> Dash camera protection for yourself!
> Offer footage of the night in question.
> 
> Uber really should stay out of DUI accusations, and instruct the PAX to notify local Law Enforcement if they have a concern. Uber has no authority in such matters or investigative power.


Well depending on how the pax contacted them it's libel or slander, AND it impacted your livelihood. So anyone this happens to should file a suit and force Uber to give the pax info to the court.

Then, if you have a dash cam it will likely show the PAX'S drunken ass in your car and you can collect damages.


----------



## Ringo

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well depending on how the pax contacted them it's libel or slander, AND it impacted your livelihood. So anyone this happens to should file a suit and force Uber to give the pax info to the court.
> 
> Then, if you have a dash cam it will likely show the PAX'S drunken ass in your car and you can collect damages.


Uber wont even spend money on a simple 5 panel but will take the word of some random pax a driver was under the influence...idiot people running the show at uber, in time they are going to screw up big time with the big push for all these drivers.


----------



## Nomad

I was deactivated in the middle of a Friday night shift earlier this year. A few minutes later, here comes this email saying that a pax claimed to smell marijuana and that I was acting abnormally. Uber asked for my side of the story.

I responded within two minutes saying that not only do I not drive under the influence of anything, but that I had not had any pax that day that smelled of marijuana, so there was clearly no smell like that in my car. I knew they couldn't tell me which pax, so I offered to provide the dashcam footage from whichever hour block they would like in order to prove that my behavior was not out of the ordinary.

I was reactivated within about 15 minutes.

I think it was just a pax trying to get a free ride without caring about how it would affect the driver.


----------



## Mz.SinCityDriver

Well what I forgot to mention is that this happend on the Lyft platform. And I had sent a message to lyft saying that the pax was lying and that I habe never in my life had a dui or publoc intox .. I told them this is a case of slander and defemation of my character and it was almost two weeks of lost income... the thing to me is that if this happens often to people as you have said why don't they do things to change it.. and why is it that no information can be given on the so called investigation if it was in regards to my account. I also told them how would they feel if the job they are holding now could be taken away all because of a false claim made by 1 person. . What uber and lyft I think fail to realize is that we ad drivers are the ones who make them wealthy. We do all the work and what do they do. . Provide a platform and take 25% .. and they don't have our backs obviously.. the other thing that bothers me are all the copy and pasted generic responses thst are received from support.. sorry I guess I'm on my soap box tonight


----------



## Mz.SinCityDriver

Ringo said:


> Uber wont even spend money on a simple 5 panel but will take the word of some random pax a driver was under the influence...idiot people running the show at uber, in time they are going to screw up big time with the big push for all these drivers.


I failed to mention this happend to me while I was on the Lyft platform on a late Saturday night


----------



## Nomad

Unfortunately, RideShare in general goes by the age-old truism in the hospitality industry: There's a thousand people standing behind you ready to do your job for the same and maybe even less wages, so if you don't like how we run our company, you're free to step down and be replaced. And if we don't like anything about anything you do, we're free to let you go and "train" somebody else.

It sucks.


----------



## dirtylee

#get a real job


----------



## uberdriverfornow

If you've never done any drugs at all in your life, such as me, you can tell them to feel free to drug test you.


----------



## Careface

just send them a photo of you and the rider smoking a blunt, drinkn a mixed drink, and doing blow off the uber sticker. theyll give you 5 stars everytime.


----------



## unPat

I pick up people who reek of weed . That smell will linger for a while. This generation of Millenial are so morally bankrupt that they will try anything to get a free ride .


----------



## Transportador

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> Well what I forgot to mention is that this happend on the Lyft platform. And I had sent a message to lyft saying that the pax was lying and that I habe never in my life had a dui or publoc intox .. I told them this is a case of slander and defemation of my character and it was almost two weeks of lost income... the thing to me is that if this happens often to people as you have said why don't they do things to change it.. and why is it that no information can be given on the so called investigation if it was in regards to my account. I also told them how would they feel if the job they are holding now could be taken away all because of a false claim made by 1 person. . What uber and lyft I think fail to realize is that we ad drivers are the ones who make them wealthy. We do all the work and what do they do. . Provide a platform and take 25% .. and they don't have our backs obviously.. the other thing that bothers me are all the copy and pasted generic responses thst are received from support.. sorry I guess I'm on my soap box tonight


Next time (hopefully never) don't forget to tell them that you are contacting your lawyer to investigate their ass for wrongful termination.


----------



## pasadenauber

that's wack!!!! Here in California everyone smells like pot (im generalizing sorry kids) not only that they leave a nasty odor behind when they exit. I have even asked pax if the smoked the whole thing..The giggle and think its funny .. just to be on the safe side i carry a can of air freshener 2.5 only 2.99 at kamrt and douse the back and drive at 100 miles per hour windwos down (jk uber spies) and hope for the reggae part to flush-out..


----------



## AshyLarry81

Same thing happened to me a couple months ago. She canceled the ride shortly after starting because 1) I wouldn't wait for her at Walmart for 10 minutes while she gets her lunch and 2) I wouldn't make a dangerous u-turn with lots of oncoming traffic. I had a feeling that this pax would be big-time trouble, so I called the Lyft Critical Response line and complained about her right after she exited my car. Sure enough, my instinct was correct because she reported me for driving under the influence later that day. Still, my account was suspended for about 24-36 hours pending investigation. Luckily, I got to the complaint first which likely cut down on the suspension time. Next time, trust your instinct and complain about a passenger before they get the chance to do the same to you.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


We must find this rider,and Bait fishooks with them !


----------



## melusine3

unPat said:


> I pick up people who reek of weed . That smell will linger for a while. This generation of Millenial are so morally bankrupt that they will try anything to get a free ride .


I had a couple that smelled of that and God knows what else, but it was horrific. I drove around with the windows down for quite a while after that (had the app off because was escaping that area of town anyway).


----------



## Fireguy50

AshyLarry81 said:


> Same thing happened to me a couple months ago. She canceled the ride shortly after starting because 1) I wouldn't wait for her at Walmart for 10 minutes while she gets her lunch and 2) I wouldn't make a dangerous u-turn with lots of oncoming traffic. I had a feeling that this pax would be big-time trouble, so I called the Lyft Critical Response line and complained about her right after she exited my car. Sure enough, my instinct was correct because she reported me for driving under the influence later that day. Still, my account was suspended for about 24-36 hours pending investigation. Luckily, I got to the complaint first which likely cut down on the suspension time. Next time, trust your instinct and complain about a passenger before they get the chance to do the same to you.


Reactively action doesn't change real drunk drivers, and letting them back on to drive 3 days later without a real PBT or FST doesn't remove their liability if something happens. This is a stupid policy!

One day a PAX is going to make a correct complaint, Uber/Lyft is going to suspend them for a few days, then they'll drive again. If they crash and injure people the lawsuit is going to be HUGE! They knew about a potential problem and never did a proper investigation!


----------



## DirtyRead

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


that happened to me on a very busy holiday weekend. A lady thought i was drinking I got a real snotty email asking why someone would think such a thing the way it read I was quilty already why else would a saint like a pax say so. I replied right away and said "even though it goes against all that iI believe in as an american I will come right now and take a piss blood hair test&#8230;" no response. mine only lasted 24 hours. I get taking me off line right away and I get some people being scared to confront me about it but in a court of law you have the right to see all witnesses and evidence against you.I racked my brain trying to think did i make a bad turn or what i could have done our said to have this suspision over me. for the record i was not drinking and have never drank while on the platform. I was happy to return in time to finish the weekend but that C you next tuesday of a pax owes me.


----------



## DirtyRead

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> Well what I forgot to mention is that this happend on the Lyft platform. And I had sent a message to lyft saying that the pax was lying and that I habe never in my life had a dui or publoc intox .. I told them this is a case of slander and defemation of my character and it was almost two weeks of lost income... the thing to me is that if this happens often to people as you have said why don't they do things to change it.. and why is it that no information can be given on the so called investigation if it was in regards to my account. I also told them how would they feel if the job they are holding now could be taken away all because of a false claim made by 1 person. . What uber and lyft I think fail to realize is that we ad drivers are the ones who make them wealthy. We do all the work and what do they do. . Provide a platform and take 25% .. and they don't have our backs obviously.. the other thing that bothers me are all the copy and pasted generic responses thst are received from support.. sorry I guess I'm on my soap box tonight





Nomad said:


> Unfortunately, RideShare in general goes by the age-old truism in the hospitality industry: There's a thousand people standing behind you ready to do your job for the same and maybe even less wages, so if you don't like how we run our company, you're free to step down and be replaced. And if we don't like anything about anything you do, we're free to let you go and "train" somebody else.
> 
> It sucks.





Fireguy50 said:


> Dash camera protection for yourself!
> Offer footage of the night in question.
> 
> Uber really should stay out of DUI accusations, and instruct the PAX to notify local Law Enforcement if they have a concern. Uber has no authority in such matters or investigative power.


thank you. And Uber should realize that if a driver were drunk or under influnce and they thought enough to take them off the platform but not enough to inform police and an accident happened they could be liable.


----------



## DirtyRead

It more then sucks it hurts.


----------



## just uberX

False accusation. What proof did the rider have that you were driving under influence?? I would've asked uber what proof does this passenger have . Can't accuse someone for a crime with out an actually proof of evidence . Sorry not sure if someone said this on this thread yet. That could've been a lawsuit for false accusation.


----------



## tohunt4me

Guilty until proven innocent .
It's the Uber way,Partner.


----------



## just uberX

tohunt4me said:


> Guilty until proven innocent .
> It's the Uber way,Partner.


Sad to say . But that's actually kinda true . I keep forgetting that is fuber we are dealing with, they make their own law.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

The right way to do it is to Skype you and see if you look or sound drunk, then if necessary have you drive to an Uber rep at their expense for a breathalyzer and car inspection. But that would be too much work, and make too much sense.


----------



## tohunt4me

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The right way to do it is to Skype you and see if you look or sound drunk, then if necessary have you drive to an Uber rep at their expense for a breathalyzer and car inspection. But that would be too much work, and make too much sense.


Uber police. Your car us deactivated and you are locked in until an Uber representative arrives .


----------



## Fireguy50

tohunt4me said:


> Guilty until proven innocent .
> It's the Uber way,Partner.


I think I'm going to get zapped with this retro actively next week out of retaliation 
Told a PAX he couldn't bring an open beer bottle with him, he said it was for tobacco chew spitting, I still said no. He tossed it across the yard and got in the car, fell asleep half way to his house, woke up confused but it seemed to end well. I can deal with just about anyone, I don't cancel much, and my ratings don't suffer, so I must be doing something right with this people most cancel on  Anyway, IF he wakes up remembering I wouldn't let him chew and spit in an open beer bottle at 3:25am he might make up a complaint. But it was Surging good and I wanted to make fast money tonight while its RED and go home. I already set in my complaint so we'll never be matched again.


----------



## DirtyRead

just uberX said:


> False accusation. What proof did the rider have that you were driving under influence?? I would've asked uber what proof does this passenger have . Can't accuse someone for a crime with out an actually proof of evidence . Sorry not sure if someone said this on this thread yet. That could've been a lawsuit for false accusation.


I asked for details of mine with no response until I was reinstated and the answer was to protect the riders privacy. I hate to say it but I get that. based one how I felt at times in the 24 hours I was off I could see a major incident happing. I can see the news clips and headlines for that. Uber-raging drunk and Late Senator McCarthy's granddaughter exchange blows at SD international Airports's arrival zone, Harbor Police ticket Uber-driver for illegal curbside pick up and Miss McCarty for for passion of more the 12oz of liquid gossip mouth.Uber driver quoted complaining " There was no pick up,I was trying to knock her out." and then something about a swimming pool and aux cables.


----------



## just uberX

DirtyRead said:


> I asked for details of mine with no response until I was reinstated and the answer was to protect the riders privacy. I hate to say it but I get that. based one how I felt at times in the 24 hours I was off I could see a major incident happing. I can see the news clips and headlines for that. Uber-raging drunk and Late Senator McCarthy's granddaughter exchange blows at SD international Airports's arrival zone, Harbor Police ticket Uber-driver for illegal curbside pick up and Miss McCarty for for passion of more the 12oz of liquid gossip mouth.Uber driver quoted complaining " There was no pick up,I was trying to knock her out." and then something about a swimming pool and aux cables.


LOL


----------



## UberDenvGirl

Nomad said:


> I was deactivated in the middle of a Friday night shift earlier this year. A few minutes later, here comes this email saying that a pax claimed to smell marijuana and that I was acting abnormally. Uber asked for my side of the story.
> 
> I responded within two minutes saying that not only do I not drive under the influence of anything, but that I had not had any pax that day that smelled of marijuana, so there was clearly no smell like that in my car. I knew they couldn't tell me which pax, so I offered to provide the dashcam footage from whichever hour block they would like in order to prove that my behavior was not out of the ordinary.
> 
> I was reactivated within about 15 minutes.
> 
> I think it was just a pax trying to get a free ride without caring about how it would affect the driver.


This literally just happened to me tonight. All of a sudden my Uber acct was signed out. I tried to log back in and it said I needed to contact support.

The only difference with me is I did have pax that reeked of the smell. I smelled it when I got back in the car from a bathroom run. I sprayed some deodorizer and I tried to air the car out but it must of lingered. I responded to Uber and told them I would be happy to take a drug test immediately to prove I wasn't under the influence. To me it is like, "This is Denver people! We are tour grounds for marijuana!" but apparently the customer felt like complaining.

I hope Uber releases the hold. In their email they also threatened with deactivation if they received another complaint.

Has anyone ever been in this situation twice and is still driving?


----------



## d0n

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


Open your windows and ride the freeway after you pick up anyone who smells, have febreeze close at hand.


----------



## Ubermad

Nomad said:


> Unfortunately, RideShare in general goes by the age-old truism in the hospitality industry: There's a thousand people standing behind you ready to do your job for the same and maybe even less wages, so if you don't like how we run our company, you're free to step down and be replaced. And if we don't like anything about anything you do, we're free to let you go and "train" somebody else.
> 
> It sucks.


You think so? We can contact NBC and make a huge statement to the public about how uber is treating their drivers. I have been asked how we ate being treated and they too have voiced that if we like lyft better they will go with lyft. Ypu will not only lose drivers you will lose riders as well. All we habe to do is come togethet and make a voice. Don't be so sure of your self techi


----------



## Ubermad

UberDenvGirl said:


> This literally just happened to me tonight. All of a sudden my Uber acct was signed out. I tried to log back in and it said I needed to contact support.
> 
> The only difference with me is I did have pax that reeked of the smell. I smelled it when I got back in the car from a bathroom run. I sprayed some deodorizer and I tried to air the car out but it must of lingered. I responded to Uber and told them I would be happy to take a drug test immediately to prove I wasn't under the influence. To me it is like, "This is Denver people! We are tour grounds for marijuana!" but apparently the customer felt like complaining.
> 
> I hope Uber releases the hold. In their email they also threatened with deactivation if they received another complaint.
> 
> Has anyone ever been in this situation twice and is still driving?


Once so far.


----------



## Blahgard

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> It very disturbing to me ... for a company that makes 25% of every ride a driver gets you would think they would do something to fix this


UnerX drivers are thicker than flies, so burning a few here and there isn't going to damage their business model much.


----------



## Giovanni206

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


Happened to me. Anytime I sense negativity I 1 star them and send uber an email for back up.


----------



## Qwikrick

A class action lawsuit might put a stop to this insanity. Uber and Lyft have too much money anyway and there's a bunch of really stupid people running these corporations in a most insular, autocratic and top-down fashion. Let them learn the hard way and spend their money on litigation and legal settlements. 

Twenty-first century United States corporatism is insane; every bit as insane as was Soviet communism in the twentieth century.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

observer said:


> Seems to be happening very often lately.


Probably won't be long before Uber requires all vehicles to be equipped with a interlock breath device. Once the driver starts the ride the device will ping and you have 30 seconds to blow in it. Oh and the cost to have this installed will fall on the drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> It very disturbing to me ... for a company that makes 25% of every ride a driver gets you would think they would do something to fix this


They will fix it. They'll deactivate you and replace you with another ignorant driver.


----------



## Ringo

And that's when my time driving for uber comes to a screeching halt, they have to pay a hell of a lot more to make me or a lot of other people to pay for that equipment.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Probably won't be long before Uber requires all vehicles to be equipped with a interlock breath device. Once the driver starts the ride the device will ping and you have 30 seconds to blow in it. Oh and the cost to have this installed will fall on the drivers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Being falsely accused of this stuff is mostly just passengers trying to get a discount or them getting revenge on us for not wanting to do something.


What the passenger says VS My opinion

"The driver wouldn't take me because i'm black" 
"I'm sorry you have too many people, I can't legally or safely put all of you in the car"

"The driver took a crazy route to go there and ran up the meter" 
"Umm check the GPS tracking, I rest my case"

"The driver Made me pay up front" 
"He/she seemed sketchy, and i based my rate off the mileage so it's a discount compared to running the meter"



"The driver wouldn't pick me up" 
"Tell them "They knocked on my window and i was driving to pick up someone else most likely"
Or "There's no way i'm stopping on that road to pick someone up, F that, Tell them "They knocked on my window and i was driving to pick up someone else most likely"
OR "There was literally already a passenger in the car"


"The driver overcharged me" 
"traffic was heavy"

"Le pregunté al conductor cuánto costaría y que era una locura." 
"My Spanish is really bad, sorry for whatever crazy or stupid thing I said"


"The car was disgusting" 
"It wasn't that bad"


----------



## Georgie Jung

I'm on my 2nd deactivation. 

1. Saturday night February 25 Newport Beach California. Arrived at location pax gets in, I start trip. Pax ask to take him to Del Taco first. I replied please change destination in rider app. He says never mind and cancelled the ride. Rider got charged 7.54 cancellation fee. A couple hours later I get a message from Uber stating I started the trip when I should have cancelled it and I wouldn't be getting the cancellation fee. Come Monday morning app deactivated. Received a message stating a pax stated I crashed my car and left the scene of a accident. Reactivated after sending pix of car with. I damage. 

2. Recivied a message saying we are investigating a complaint made by one of your recent riders. Been 3 days still haven't heard from Uber and have no clue what this is about. I went to green light hub and was told there's nothing they can do. And that I was suspended for refusing service. That's it. 

Just FYI I've maintained a 4.85 rating and I wear a white shirt and tie when I drive. That's called professionalism.


----------



## tohunt4me

Georgie Jung said:


> I'm on my 2nd deactivation.
> 
> 1. Saturday night February 25 Newport Beach California. Arrived at location pax gets in, I start trip. Pax ask to take him to Del Taco first. I replied please change destination in rider app. He says never mind and cancelled the ride. Rider got charged 7.54 cancellation fee. A couple hours later I get a message from Uber stating I started the trip when I should have cancelled it and I wouldn't be getting the cancellation fee. Come Monday morning app deactivated. Received a message stating a pax stated I crashed my car and left the scene of a accident. Reactivated after sending pix of car with. I damage.
> 
> 2. Recivied a message saying we are investigating a complaint made by one of your recent riders. Been 3 days still haven't heard from Uber and have no clue what this is about. I went to green light hub and was told there's nothing they can do. And that I was suspended for refusing service. That's it.
> 
> Just FYI I've maintained a 4.85 rating and I wear a white shirt and tie when I drive. That's called professionalism.


Send him a cleaning fee.
He likes games ?
He wants revenge ?
Send him a bill.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago.


Complaints from customers seeking free rides is something to be expected. Sneaking a dead cockroach into a restaurant to put on your plate after a meal is a time honored way to squeeze out a free meal.

This idea is easy for the customers, a dash cam couldn't help you much- they can say you smelled like a brewery- and you wouldn't be able to prove you didn't.



Fireguy50 said:


> One day a PAX is going to make a correct complaint, Uber/Lyft is going to suspend them for a few days, then they'll drive again. If they crash and injure people the lawsuit is going to be HUGE! They knew about a potential problem and never did a proper investigation!


I don't think that Uber is the responsible party to do a "proper investigation". Its a police matter, relaying these complaints about a possible crime to the local constabularies - along with the names and id information about the suspects and the witnesses should be fine.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Sorry for your troubles. I had it happen to me when I told a flirtatious pax that whom I told I was married (a lie) to discourage them. The pax somehow knew I was separated and told Uber they could smell alcohol in my coffee mug. I was lucky as the local office just called me and believed my side of the story.


----------



## Georgie Jung

Fireguy50 said:


> Dash camera protection for yourself!
> Offer footage of the night in question.
> 
> Uber really should stay out of DUI accusations, and instruct the PAX to notify local Law Enforcement if they have a concern. Uber has no authority in such matters or investigative power.


I've offered dash cam footage if Uber would give me day and time of alleged incident and Uber has not and will not give me that info... makes me wonder.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Georgie Jung said:


> I'm on my 2nd deactivation.
> 
> 1. Saturday night February 25 Newport Beach California. Arrived at location pax gets in, I start trip. Pax ask to take him to Del Taco first. I replied please change destination in rider app. He says never mind and cancelled the ride. Rider got charged 7.54 cancellation fee. A couple hours later I get a message from Uber stating I started the trip when I should have cancelled it and I wouldn't be getting the cancellation fee. Come Monday morning app deactivated. Received a message stating a pax stated I crashed my car and left the scene of a accident. Reactivated after sending pix of car with. I damage.
> 
> 2. Recivied a message saying we are investigating a complaint made by one of your recent riders. Been 3 days still haven't heard from Uber and have no clue what this is about. I went to green light hub and was told there's nothing they can do. And that I was suspended for refusing service. That's it.
> 
> Just FYI I've maintained a 4.85 rating and I wear a white shirt and tie when I drive. That's called professionalism.


The only customer complaint that leads to deactivation and can never be undone is when a female pax alleges inappropriate touching. All other complaints will be investigated and you will be reactivated since the complaints are false.


----------



## iUBERdc

observer said:


> Seems to be happening very often lately.


Pax must be talking amoung themselves on how to score a free ride



AshyLarry81 said:


> Same thing happened to me a couple months ago. She canceled the ride shortly after starting because 1) I wouldn't wait for her at Walmart for 10 minutes while she gets her lunch and 2) I wouldn't make a dangerous u-turn with lots of oncoming traffic. I had a feeling that this pax would be big-time trouble, so I called the Lyft Critical Response line and complained about her right after she exited my car. Sure enough, my instinct was correct because she reported me for driving under the influence later that day. Still, my account was suspended for about 24-36 hours pending investigation. Luckily, I got to the complaint first which likely cut down on the suspension time. Next time, trust your instinct and complain about a passenger before they get the chance to do the same to you.


This is my fear with confronting pax. I don't care about the 1 star. It's the false accusations you have to worry about. Piss off a pax by not doing whatever illegal crap they ask and they will not hesitant to make a flase accusation to make your lfe miseable. I'm almost done with this shit gig


----------



## I_Like_Spam

AuxCordBoston said:


> The only customer complaint that leads to deactivation and can never be undone is when a female pax alleges inappropriate touching. All other complaints will be investigated and you will be reactivated since the complaints are false.





iUBERdc said:


> Pax must be talking amoung themselves on how to score a free ride


It is about the free rides, and the fact that not everyone out there has integrity. Uber is really in no position to make judgments on this kind of thing, the right thing to do would be to refer these passengers to the police


----------



## iUBERdc

I_Like_Spam said:


> It is about the free rides, and the fact that not everyone out there has integrity. Uber is really in no position to make judgments on this kind of thing, the right thing to do would be to refer these passengers to the police


It is about time I quit this crap. Young single guy and sick of working the night shifts in a college town to make money losing my social life. Pay sucks and people treat you like crap. Thankfully I have a day job, I'm going to recommit to that and leave this crap behind. Seems like the only ones who enjoy this gig are foreigners with no better option. How do they put up with it?


----------



## Georgie Jung

AuxCordBoston said:


> The only customer complaint that leads to deactivation and can never be undone is when a female pax alleges inappropriate touching. All other complaints will be investigated and you will be reactivated since the complaints are false.


If someone would go the lengths to say I crashed my car- I wouldn't be surprised at anything a pax will say. Bottom line.


----------



## iUBERdc

Georgie Jung said:


> If someone would go the lengths to say I crashed my car- I wouldn't be surprised at anything a pax will say. Bottom line.


How stupid can the pax be? Its easy to prove wrong with a quick photo. Def a scam. Uberr makes it too easy to make a false accusation so the rats try to see if any stick and if they get a refund


----------



## tirebiter

This bullshit will end the first time that the national news gobbles up the story
of the Uber driver who was falsely accused of DUI, and who then got themselves
a lawyer, and refused to let it go. You start by suing John Doe, not Uber, for
defamatory statements that resulted in your getting deactivated. Only after
that can you force Uber to admit which passengers it was, and get their info.
Then you sue the now-known John Doe, for all the money you could have
made over the next year(s) from Uber, and for emotional distress, and other
things, all stemming from their defamation of you. You don't settle and you
don't let it go You make it very public. Then perhaps you can subsequently
sue Uber for some kind of wrongful termination or something; more cash.
You also get the state and federal government to sue Uber for unfair practices.
Along the way you instigate for Congressional hearings on all this.
If you can figure out a criminal angle on the pax, too, maybe you can get
the authorities interested in putting them in jail as the icing on the cake.

You take away everything that pax has and put them on the street,
where they tried to put you.

You add another major blow to Uber.

You probably don't walk away with too much cash, as your lawyers are
going to take a lot of it. But it will be worth it.

Until all that happens, things will just keep working the way they are now.

There are a few lawyers out there who love these kinds of cases, assuming
that at least some money can be made from it. I worked with such a firm
once regarding a customer at Costco being wrongly accused of credit card
fraud, arrested and locked up. Costco was begging for mercy.
Didn't see it in the paper, so I assume it was all kept private as part of
a settlement with Costco for publicity reasons. If it's kept private,
there's a chance Uber might reform. If it's made public, they will
be forced to reform -- and potential pax will know better than to
try ****ing with Uber drivers. Unless pax think their lives are
only worth that $4 they scammed from you.


----------



## Georgie Jung

Just got cleared up from the 2nd false report. A pax claims I refused service because the pax was in a wheelchair. Unbelievable. I told the rep that if that was the case why did another passenger already claim that I crashed my car and leave the scene of a accident? I said, look man, I'm only human and I treat others the way I want to be treated- with respect. And my goal as a driver is to lead by example.


----------



## tohunt4me

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Probably won't be long before Uber requires all vehicles to be equipped with a interlock breath device. Once the driver starts the ride the device will ping and you have 30 seconds to blow in it. Oh and the cost to have this installed will fall on the drivers.


Then it will cause a fatal accident resulting in worldwide publicity and Lawsuits causing publicity over 7 years !



Georgie Jung said:


> Just got cleared up from the 2nd false report. A pax claims I refused service because the pax was in a wheelchair. Unbelievable. I told the rep that if that was the case why did another passenger already claim that I crashed my car and leave the scene of a accident? I said, look man, I'm only human and I treat others the way I want to be treated- with respect. And my goal as a driver is to lead by example.


Pax are not human.
Nasty little trapped animals that will create pain and destruction by any means possible when they can't extort a driver into a servant.

They simply use the same methods as Uber to control us with Ubers assistance and encouragement.

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## I_Like_Spam

tirebiter said:


> This bullshit will end the first time that the national news gobbles up the story
> of the Uber driver who was falsely accused of DUI, and who then got themselves
> a lawyer, and refused to let it go.
> .


The problem with such a lawsuit is that there really isn't that much in damages that the Uber driver could claim- limiting the amount the lawyer could collect on a contingency.

Uber isn't reporting these false DUI ( or other false reports) to newspapers or law enforcement agencies- the only damages the driver is suffering is the lost earnings from not being allowed to drive. After considering the costs of maintaining and fueling a car, the 53 cents a mile that the IRS says it costs to run a car, the damages won't add up to that terribly much, not enough for a lawyer to really fight about.


----------



## Georgie Jung

I_Like_Spam said:


> The problem with such a lawsuit is that there really isn't that much in damages that the Uber driver could claim- limiting the amount the lawyer could collect on a contingency.
> 
> Uber isn't reporting these false DUI ( or other false reports) to newspapers or law enforcement agencies- the only damages the driver is suffering is the lost earnings from not being allowed to drive. After considering the costs of maintaining and fueling a car, the 53 cents a mile that the IRS says it costs to run a car, the damages won't add up to that terribly much, not enough for a lawyer to really fight about.


I agree... but what if two or more drivers alleged the same? Would that make it CLASS ACTION?


----------



## Peter G.

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


This just happened to me. Uber doesn't respond to request for info. I asked them to contact the riders prior to this one and the riders after and they REFUSED!! Am now suspended til they decide. Uber SUCKS. They don't care about their drivers only their money.


----------



## Telsa34

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


A






Dash camera would have probably resolved this much quicker.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Peter G. said:


> This just happened to me. Uber doesn't respond to request for info. I asked them to contact the riders prior to this one and the riders after and they REFUSED!! Am now suspended til they decide. Uber SUCKS. They don't care about their drivers only their money.


Can you post what uber emailed you?


----------



## brendon292

Telsa34 said:


> A
> View attachment 125548
> Dash camera would have probably resolved this much quicker.


Nope. Support doesn't watch dashcam videos. Had a speeding allegation over the weekend and offered to share cabin (which also record speed) and forward facing footage and they refused to review it.


----------



## Telsa34

A walk in center could and probably would review it.


----------



## Tony G

It happened to me tonight after I canceled a ride and asked her to leave my car


----------



## Rakos

Ok...what is wrong with using the camera...

And asking for a pic...

Usually you can look at someone...

And tell pretty quick...

If they are three sheets to the wind...8>)

Rakos
Examples below
























PS. Should set off alarm bells...8>)

Oh yes drunk monkey pic...


----------



## melusine3

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


You now know just one of the reasons why LUber has such a high turn-over. In a just world, LUber would contact the passenger just prior and after this ride to ask general question about the ride (NOT ask leading questions like, DO YOU THINK YOUR DRIVER WAS UNDER THE INFLUENCE?) and assess whether or not that was the case. You may find the previous pax smelled of pot and it left an odor the next pax figured was YOUR use. Or alcohol can also leave an odor. Ugh. This is what they ought to do, but they don't/won't because they DGAF about drivers. However, always drive for both platforms so you at least have a backup for when these cases happen.


----------



## CapeCodGuy

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


I too was a victim. One year ago being accused of being drunk because i wouldn't accept too many riders, and more recently of some kind of sexual misconduct for doing absolutely nothing. Uber does NOT have our backs!


----------



## Irishjohn831

I write this a lot and it should serve as common sense to Uber and Lyft. 

If a rider believes you are under the influence they will exit your car for their own safety. 

If a rider goes to their destination and then complains, question should be why did you remain in the car if you suspected driver was under the influence.


----------



## Listen41

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


I went to the same thing with lift and my account is deactivated for two days by the one I challenge them to prove it they' backed out and told me that my account has been reactivated in the meantime I have lost a good weekends water Revenue almost $300



CapeCodGuy said:


> I too was a victim. One year ago being accused of being drunk because i wouldn't accept too many riders, and more recently of some kind of sexual misconduct for doing absolutely nothing. Uber does NOT have our backs!


Uber is the most corrupt and treacherous company that I have known they have all kind of shady allegation and all kind of ways to control and manipulate the drivers


----------



## Demon

Fireguy50 said:


> Reckless policy, they potentially allowed the driver to finish the rest of the night. While a simple welfare check could solve this issue quickly and Uber would be legally clean of any negligence. Currently they took a complaint, did zero investigation, and will allow a drunk to drive after the 7-14 day suspension.
> Investigate it immediately, they have our vehicle license plate number and GPS location. Have County Sheriff track them down and get PBT & FST, then take appropriate action or let them drive.
> 
> Any lawyer would pounce if a drunk hits somebody and a previous PAX made a complaint. Goodbye $250+ million dollars, gone, and the public trust isn't getting better either.
> 
> There are good law enforcement, medical, automotive, etc consultants that "could" write better policies if Uber really wanted to take over the transportation industry. But they'd rather act like they're still a start up company with an app.
> Drivers that care on this forum could do a better job!


Uber can't control when the pax makes the complaint. It could be right after the ride ends or hours after the ride ends.



Irishjohn831 said:


> I write this a lot and it should serve as common sense to Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If a rider believes you are under the influence they will exit your car for their own safety.
> 
> If a rider goes to their destination and then complains, question should be why did you remain in the car if you suspected driver was under the influence.


The rider may not be able to exit the vehicle. It may not be a safe area. And asking to end the ride early could make the driver defensive and upset.


----------



## micmufman

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> I recently had my driver account temp disabled because a rider contacted trust and safety ! Telling the rep that I was UNDER THE INFLUENCE. . That was the message that I received 2 weeks ago. I immediately responded to the email expressing how shocked I was! I understand that the Rideshare platform needs to protect itself from any liability but on the other hand I find it very displeasing that all it takes is one unhappy passenger contacting safety saying that I or any other driver was under the influence. If that was the case why would you get in my car if that were true?? Smh.. I sent handfuls of messages wantingn some kind of explanation or update anything on what was going on but with no response. I do not understand how it takes almost two weeks in my case for a response and the response was very short all it said is that thank you for your time and patience as we investigated this matter your account has been reactivated. A small victory but like I told them why is it so easy for a ride or to be able to falsely accuse a driver and the driver be immediately deactivated and no other info is given. What I learned from all of this is that yes I was under the influence but not of alcohol or drugs I was under the influence that Uber and or Lyft would have the driver back in situations as such. I feel that this system that they have in place now is not cutting it one bit I have heard so many things online of people being deactivated for false allegations and not allowed to return to the platform which is very sad I guess in the end the only thing that has our back is our driver's seat and the floor just had to get that out have a nice night


I got an email one day from support telling me that a rider lodged a complaint against me that I should be aware of. Support didn't say what the complaint was until I responded and they told me that the rider said "I made them feel uncomfortable". I asked them if it would help me to have a drivecam and they said no, this isn't anything to worry about that I wasn't being suspended or anything like that. We have no recourse at all, no protection, we are bareassed in a sea of thorns out there!!


----------



## PlayLoud

micmufman said:


> I got an email one day from support telling me that a rider lodged a complaint against me that I should be aware of. Support didn't say what the complaint was until I responded and they told me that the rider said "I made them feel uncomfortable". I asked them if it would help me to have a drivecam and they said no, this isn't anything to worry about that I wasn't being suspended or anything like that. We have no recourse at all, no protection, we are bareassed in a sea of thorns out there!!


Even if it doesn't help you with an Uber complaint, I'm glad to see you're planning to buy a dash cam (from your thread). Even if it doesn't help you with Uber, it can help you with legalities if things get real.


----------



## Pax Collector

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> It very disturbing to me ... for a company that makes 25% of every ride a driver gets you would think they would do something to fix this


They take wayyyy more than 25%. Try, maybe, 45-55%.


----------



## TXUbering

Pax Collector said:


> They take wayyyy more than 25%. Try, maybe, 45-55%.


lol, you have to look at the date of the post, and then slowly cry yourself to sleep when you realize you're the frog in that slow boiling pot of water (which yes yes, I know it's been debunked)....


----------



## Pax Collector

TXUbering said:


> lol, you have to look at the date of the post, and then slowly cry yourself to sleep when you realize you're the frog in that slow boiling pot of water (which yes yes, I know it's been debunked)....


I'm still not getting the frog in the pot of water reference and how it applies to my comment......


----------



## SuzeCB

Pax Collector said:


> They take wayyyy more than 25%. Try, maybe, 45-55%.


When she started this thread, they took 25% + booking fee and that was it.


----------



## TXUbering

Pax Collector said:


> I'm still not getting the frog in the pot of water reference and how it applies to my comment......





SuzeCB said:


> When she started this thread, they took 25% + booking fee and that was it.


What he said above..... It's a slow cooking pot.... 25%.....45%.....55%.....Next thing you know we'll be at 10%.


----------



## Pax Collector

TXUbering said:


> What he said above..... It's a slow cooking pot.... 25%.....45%.....55%.....Next thing you know we'll be at 10%.


You ain't lying. I accept my fate as the frog stew.


----------



## UberEatsBikeDriver

customer smells gas on me and reports me to uber for drugs and drinking. im a ubereats scooter/bike driver


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Like man, this happens all the time, you know. It's just the PaxHole's trying to scam a free ride, you know, man?


----------



## DriverMckiver

UberEatsBikeDriver said:


> customer smells gas on me and reports me to uber for drugs and drinking. im a ubereats scooter/bike driver


Does Uber allow gas-powered scooters for eats in Massachusettes?


----------

